# DIY 220 stand



## nugs (Aug 9, 2004)

So I'm picking up a 6'x2'x30" 220 gallon this weekend and I need to figure out what I'm going to do with it. It's an older tank with thicker glass, but it's never been used. I'm not sure of the weight but I was told that it's heavy compared to newer tanks because of the thicker glass, there will be 4 guys to help load and unload it.

So I'm thinking about the stand. I've built several stands for 30s, 55s, 75s, 120s, and 125s. For my 125 I used 2x6s, the basic frame construction, with a laminate style top. I was planning on the same thing for the 220. Does this sound right?

I'm pretty sure the 125 stand that I built could hold a car, so no need to navigate away from what works, right?

I'm not in any hurry to get the stand built because I'll have to break down and move the 120 that's in the spot where the 220 will go, among other summer projects. But, assuming that I get a little info and I'm on the right track, I'll keep this post updated with pics and progress on the build. Thanks for any help.


----------



## nugs (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, so I think I have my plans from:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... hp?t=92507

What a nice stand.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

nugs said:


> Ok, so I think I have my plans from:
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... hp?t=92507
> 
> What a nice stand.


 There are some oddities to the frame, relying on screws that would shear out, no support to prevent twisting and leaning, etc. If it were not for the fact that the plywood skin corrects those problems and is the main structural part, they would have to be redesigned.

As it is, it should work fine as long as the plywood is affixed securely.


----------



## nugs (Aug 9, 2004)

Mcdaphnia said:


> [There are some oddities to the frame, relying on screws that would shear out, no support to prevent twisting and leaning, etc. If it were not for the fact that the plywood skin corrects those problems and is the main structural part, they would have to be redesigned.
> 
> As it is, it should work fine as long as the plywood is affixed securely.


I guess I should have mentioned that I'd probably just use the exterior as a plan for that link I posted. I'll continue to plan the frame the way that I have built in the past, glue and screw with plenty of bracing support.

I probably made this topic too soon, but I was in the mood last night. I'd delete it if I could and start a new one once I progress on the stand, but oh well. Mods, feel free to delete this and I'll make a new one later on.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> nugs said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I think I have my plans from:
> ...


That stand was also posted in this section a while back.

The stand has wood resting on wood on the verticals with the only pieces relying on screws being the center cross braces. So what's all wrong with it? What would you add to prevent the leaning/twisting?

I still like that stand to this day.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

The only problem with that stand is that it doesnt use wood on wood for support. It uses plywood sides to give strength.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

How does that stand not use wood on wood? In the pictures it shows the support beams. They are doubled up 2x4's one is 28" attached to a 36". Which creates a pocket at either end of the support beam for the top and bottom frame to sit. After the support beam is mated the top and bottom frame they are then screwed into the 36" long piece thus making the 28" 2x4 lay tightly between the top and bottom frame.

The only pieces in that design that are not wood on wood are the cross center braces.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

heh, at first look it appears not to be. You are right.


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok guys, first off that stand MY Stand, is solid with or without the ply, and i know this because i tested it with the tank on the 2x4 stand full of water and then i grabbed it and pushed it from side to side. it did not budge! and i mean nothing!

the wood is resting on wood, it may be hard to see in the photos for some but from what I'm reading here most of you can see it just fine.

to this day this tank is still up and running and the setup is more solid then ANY stand i have ever bought. or even built for that matter.

so for some of you before you criticize others for there designs please do your research , ask questions or by all means get on the drawing board and make one for yourself.

i have also had other members and friends use this same design and have no problems.

i am not saying mine doesnt have flaws, and something cant be done better. but i would not put something in my own living room next to my own 7 yr old son if i did not trust my own work. and i have been working with wood for a long time :thumb:


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Woah guy, I recanted my statement. Nice stand and good job.


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

demonsoni said:


> Woah guy, I recanted my statement. Nice stand and good job.


i dont need for you to give me props thats not why i shared my DIY project. i did it for those who were not sure and wanted to give it a try for themselves and for them to see it can be done. and one can be proud of there own work and that they did it them selves. :thumb:


----------



## wiscichlidfan (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your stand and canopy, Joefish. Both are absolutely outstanding. I really hate the factory canopy that came with my tank, and I've been thinking about trying to build my own. Your thread has given me inspiration, thanks! :thumb:


----------

